# Looking for a "4K capture Card" for the "M1"



## NeonNoir (May 22, 2021)

Hey guys! 
I'm looking for a 4K Capture card that will work on the M1, as I understand there is no 60FPS variant available at all...
I found this video: https://youtu.be/MaIdVzX3478 which talks about the Camlink 4K and the AverMedia LiveGamer Ultra, but are there any others, any recommendations?


----------



## shiggitay (May 23, 2021)

IDK your budget and this card is slightly older, but the Black Magic Design Intensity Pro 4k (PCI-Express) in a Sonnet Technologies, Inc. Echo Express SE I TB2 enclosure with a TB2-TB3/USB-C adapter works a charm. It's what I use. I don't capture anything at 4k currently, but the card in the enclosure can handle it once that need arises. That's all I can recommend as I have no knowledge of 4k captures cards beyond my IP4k. It has native M1 drivers and that makes me happy because I wanna start up a video conversion business as well as stream my HD consoles (PS3/4/Switch) and it works super well with them.

Here's an Amazon link to where you can get the aforementioned capture card I use: https://www.amazon.com/Blackmagic-D...ywords=Intensity+Pro+4k&qid=1621780371&sr=8-5

Here's a link to the enclosure that'd be needed: https://www.ebay.com/itm/393006246128

Thunderbolt 2 to USB-C adapter: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQ26QIY?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

I hope that helped.


----------



## shiggitay (May 23, 2021)

I forgot to note that I have an M1 Mac mini with 16GB of RAM and 512 GB SSD.


----------

